# Gyro tabs and detanglers



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

With MTB tricks almost mirroring BMX tricks these days, it got me thinking... Is there a reason why more companies don't put out frames with Gyro(or whatever they're called) tabs? Can these mechanisms be used without the built in tabs on the frames? They look like they'd make sense for SS/DJ/Urban bikes. It's not like the SS/DJ/Urban crowd really need powerful hydraulic disc brakes. It can even be argued that they don't even need disc brakes and a good set of V brakes, or mech discs, are all that's needed. Am I missing something here, or am I way off? I'm really interested to hear anyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can sandwich a plate with the tabs between the headset cup and the frame.

Even many BMXers don't bother with gyros. They can ruin the feel of brakes. And they add weight.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You can sandwich a plate with the tabs between the headset cup and the frame.
> 
> Even many BMXers don't bother with gyros. They can ruin the feel of brakes. And they add weight.


Well.. That was simple enough. I was expecting a more complex answer...  Thanks.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

More often than not MTB guys will just run a longer rear cable as opposed to a gyro. Long enough for 2-3 complete turns. Gyros really hinder the strength of a brake.


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

When buying gyros, it comes with a tab attachment that goes in between the frame and the cups.



Demo-9 said:


> Gyros really hinder the strength of a brake.


Correct, having gyros will really decrease braking power, but I love doing old school flatland tricks on my rig and I just can't live without a gyro, so I came up with this mod, it works a whole lot better, and braking power is the almost the same as a single cable, not sure if it will work with disk brakes though.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've ridden PLENTY of bikes with gyros where the brakes were awesome. I actually lived with Brian Scura, the inventor of the gyro. He could set them up so well... If they are properly set up, they work very well.


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

Power shouldnt be a problem both atomlab and trickstuff make hydro gyros.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

What are these brakes you speak of? Are those the things people used before everyone started using their shoe?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> I've ridden PLENTY of bikes with gyros where the brakes were awesome. I actually lived with Brian Scura, the inventor of the gyro. He could set them up so well... If they are properly set up, they work very well.


X2

Adam Banton told me he'll take off his brakes when he doesn't find them fun anymore. He doesn't see that happening anytime soon.

*Old school flatland tricks are the shiz! *


----------

